# Vomiting in the mornings



## Mollysmommy (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everyone I had a question for all of you. My Molly is 11 months old and she has started to have stomach issues lately. About a month ago she got really sick one morning and was vomiting a lot so I took her to the vet. We thought it was something she had eaten(she eats anything she can find,lol) Any way the vet gave us Pepcid and Gastrex for her to take. The vet told me to feed her chicken and rice or chicken and pasta. Well she was doing better until this past week. She seems to be getting sick in the mornings. One morning she will be fine and the next she is vomiting. I have started feeding her a little bit right before bed(thinking her stomach was to empty in the morning) but she vomiting again this morning. I have a appt. with the vet this Saturday. She is still her happy self and full of energy but I can't figure this out. I just wondered if anyone else has dealt with this. I am a very worried Mommy and I knew you all would understand. Thank you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is the vomiting before she eats breakfast? mostly bile? If so, feeding a bit before bed is what I did that seemed to work. make sure it is good food or treat...not dog junk food. and maybe another treat when she wakes up. Also a good probiotic each day could help. This has happened with both my boys as puppies... but it's good you are going to the vets.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

what she said...

I have had dogs that had to be fed at 6 in the morning or they would throw up bile because they were too hungry. 

You may have to go back to 3 small meals for a while.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have 3 who do this. They normally eat at 6am - but if we sleep a little late, they typically will run out, eat grass, and throw up bile. Then come in and gobble up their breakfast! 

Sometimes they even do it before their 4pm dinner. It happens off and on - then stops for a month or so, then happens for a few days - then stops again. 

If it is bile, and not excessive vomiting, I would not worry too much. But still check with your vet!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

My dog also did this as a puppy and it was bile buildup due to being too hungry. So now we give her an evening snack at 8pm (a little organic boiled white meat chicken) and two 'cookies' (we call them cookies but they are fromm dog biscuits) to hold her over until morning and then we feed her early in the morning. She weighs 12 pounds and is three now. 

She still occasionally does this but it has much improved. It happened frequently as a pup and I had her at the vet office quite a bit and of course I was worried sick about it.


----------



## Mollysmommy (Feb 27, 2013)

Well we went to the vet today. Molly vomited her lunch yesterday so I got a appt to go to the vet. She threw up this morning before we went. The vet took a X-ray and said she didn't see anything wrong. She put us on a special dry food and can food and lots of meds,lol. We go back on Monday. I am just praying that this helps her. The dr thinks maybe her stomach gets too empty. She wanted me to keep the dry food down all the time but I know Molly she would eat it ALL at one time This Mommy is not sleeping because of worrying about my baby. She is my doll and I know everyone on here understand. Do any of you have havanese with sensitive stomach? Thank you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

what about those timer bowls that release food at intervals?


----------



## Mollysmommy (Feb 27, 2013)

Update on Molly. She is a different baby today The meds and new food seems to have been the answer. Thanks everyone. She is so much better(and so is Mommy,lol)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie will sometimes go outside and eat grass then come in and get sick. If I hadn't known she had eaten the grass I would have been worried.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

So pleased Molly is getting better. It's heart-breaking when you know there is something wrong and don't know what to do to help.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad she is on the mend!!!


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to hear she is better! Bosco would throw up bile if he didn't eat his breakfast. Maybe he was to busy playing and ignored his food, then he would throw up. I definitely make sure he eats, especially in the morning, and he eats three times a day. I find that works best for him. (He's 11 months old)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

